# Chunk honey



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

When doing chunk honey do you freeze the comb like in RR and cut comb or is it safe to assume that the wax moth eggs/larvae will drown in the liquid honey and not develop?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I dont freeze chunk honey in liquid honey.... comb honey alone I freeze


----------

